# Original GT Backwoods



## fattrax (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this is one of the first Mountain bikes made by GT. It is almost unused. All original, all Suntour components, and the old height rite seat post adjuster. Does anyone have an idea how I can narrow down exactly what year it is? What's it worth?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2012)

Suntour bits have very visible date codes-
http://vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm


----------



## fattrax (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Andrew, I'll check that. Meanwhile I found this 1986 ad. Looks just like mine.


----------



## wennermark (Aug 15, 2013)

*I have the same exact bike*



fattrax said:


> I think this is one of the first Mountain bikes made by GT. It is almost unused. All original, all Suntour components, and the old height rite seat post adjuster. Does anyone have an idea how I can narrow down exactly what year it is? What's it worth?




I have the same exact bike.  I'm not sure what it is worth but think it is 1988.  Not sure what it is worth.

Sciott


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 22, 2013)

What is the worth, and is it 1988 ?


----------



## wennermark (Sep 19, 2015)

*1986 GT Backwoods*



mickelinjac said:


> What is the worth, and is it 1988 ?




It is definitely a 1986 GT Backwoods.   It is worth what someone is willing to pay but my guess is less than $400 .


----------

